# Working on the Cradle



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm building a cradle for my new son, Henry. The floor board will sit in grooves cut at the bottom of the head and foot boards and side boards. Since the sides tilt outward 13 degrees, the grooves needed to be cut at the same angle. Simple solution-a simple jig. I cut a piece of scrap at the angle I would need to tilt my router and stuck it to my base plate with carpet tape. This may be the simplest jig I've ever built.

Josh the Marine


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You certainly have the right kind of mindset for template design Josh, many of which can be very simple be make but perform jobs that would otherwise be very difficult to achieve. I, and no doubt other members look forward to future jigs and projects (complete of course with photo-shoots)


----------



## idigjars (Sep 1, 2008)

Great idea for the jig. Good luck with your cradle project. Paul


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Harry, I'm so bad about taking photos. I go outside and work, work, work, and then think "Oh man! I should have brought the camera out!" You are right, however. As a forum, we ought to take more "in process" pictures showing HOW we make the things we make to stimulate discussion and facilitate learning among members. I'll do better in the future. Oh wait! I have a glue up in the clamps right now to take a pic of! I'll be right back.

Josh the Marine


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Here I am gluing up some poplar to redo the headboard and footboard that I ruined yesterday. Another story... I did a tongue and groove for the previous ones, but I've decided that I like a floating tenon joint much better, so here it is. Pictures are of me veining/grooving the tenon stock for better glue coverage, the unglued joint, and the stock in the clamps. I don't have good clamps for gluing up nice and level, so I made "stands" for my clamps (the blocks under them with the grooves cut in them). And then I made a jig that sits over the clamps and holds the stock level and in line with the clamp pads. I also clamp pieces of scrap top and bottom at the ends of the boards to help keep the joint level and true. Wax paper keeps the glue from sticking where I don't want it to. The extra picture is of a quick featherboard that I made in less than 5 minutes to help with cutting the mortices on the edges of the boards since I don't have a slot cutter and used a 1/4" straight bit.

Josh the Marine


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well Josh, you're firing on all cylinders now and it's obvious that your skill level is far greater than you have admitted to. One small point, when joining boards with a single spline, if end grain is going to show on the final project, then a stopped groove is the better way to go so that the spline doesn't show. You've just proved the value of photo-shoots.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

You're 100% right Harry. I should have definitely done a stopped tenon. Well, future generations of Josh the Marine children can admire the joints since I haven't learned to hide them yet. Actually, I was working on a stopped sliding dovetail where the sides of the cradle slide up from the bottom sides of the headboard and footboard into place without anything showing at the top of the cradle, but I learned that's not the joint to use for a 90 degree corner as the outer edge of the dovetail groove is only a narrow strip of wood and easily breaks off when putting it all together. That's why I was gluing more stock-to redo my head and footboards. I'll use a lock miter next time. Or, make the head and footboards wider, move my dovetail groove in a little and when the glue has cured, trim the excess with the flush trim bit. So much fun!

Josh the Marine


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For joining boards side by side or at right angles, the lock mitre is a superb joint Josh, it just takes a little practice to set up, and once it is, keep a sample to make the next set up using the same thickness board a very quick job. Keep in mind that there are at least three sizes of lock mitre cutters covering a wide range of wood thicknesses.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

harrysin said:


> For joining boards side by side or at right angles, the lock mitre is a superb joint Josh, it just takes a little practice to set up, and once it is, keep a sample to make the next set up using the same thickness board a very quick job. Keep in mind that there are at least three sizes of lock mitre cutters covering a wide range of wood thicknesses.


After posting the above I came across this shot of some early examples of my lock mitre joints, I did improve with time.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Good morning Josh

Remember we don't make mistakes we were just looking for alternative ways of doing it.  

Looking forward to seeing the cradle, as you progress.

Must get off to work
John


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Harry. Lol, yes that's encouraging, John.

Josh the Marine


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Josh coming along quite nicely. Like your gluing system. Can't wait to see some more. Oh boy I'm getting the Harry syndrom I want pics now sorry


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

*Back in the Saddle*

Well, I messed up another headboard and footboard trying the sliding dovetails again and got pretty down on myself and the project for a while. My wife has kept up the "friendly" encouragement, and yesterday I got back at it and had a good day. I skipped out of work half a day to play a charity golf tournament, then went straight from the course to the river to fish for 4 hours and then back home to work on the cradle until 4 AM! I had a very successful dry fit of the cradle body and this evening I cut the bottom for it and fit it nicely. I'm going back outside now to figure out how to put together the base to make it a swinging cradle. I'm tired, but I'm on a roll now, so no one stop me! Harry, Glenmore, I'll take some pictures before the night is over.

Josh the Marine


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Josh

I see you are moving ahead and getting the better of it. This is all good  

Remember the motivation,,,,, HENRY  Yup,,,, he is the motivation. 

Looking forward to seeing some photos of the cradle, and glad to see you still winning the battle. 

Always moving forward!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm surprised that you had the energy left to dry fit the cradle after such a strenuous day of golf and fishing! I'm sure that most members are feeling sorry for you Josh.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Motivating as always John. You've got it, thanks. Harry, yes it was such a rough day. I hate when I have to go golfing and fishing. Well, I really wanted to take some pictures, but my wife was using the camera last night. Now I've come home for lunch to take some pictures and she and the car are gone out shopping. Maybe this evening. It's starting to look pretty good, but I've got A LOT of sanding and finishing ahead of me when I complete the base for it. Thanks a lot guys for the encouragement. I am much refreshed.

Josh


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I am much refreshed.Josh[/QUOTE said:


> But, did you catch any fish??????????????


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Certainly did! A couple of Atlantic Bluefish and a nice Red Drum. Caught an 18" Mullet in the cast net throwing for bait! Last weekend I caught a 28 1/2", 10 lb. Drum. Hopefully I'll get the boat out this weekend and catch a few nice Bass or head out to the mouth of the creek for some delicious Flounder. I eat nearly everything I catch.

Josh the Marine


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm so slow at this these days. I have either baseball or soccer with my oldest son 7 DAYS A WEEK!!! Anyway, here is the cradle glued up. I'm working on the stand for it now. I've also been finishing scrap pieces of wood to see what combo of stain, poly, shellac, etc. that I want to go with. I've also included a picture of some of the aforementioned fish and Henry, the little guy whom this is project is dedicated to. Have a great day!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Josh

You are moving ahead and with such a busy schedule. I coached baseball for 7 years, and understand sports and our children, work, home stuff, etc.,,, not where the day went,,,, but where the week went.  

But you did get some fishing in, nice looking catch.  

The crib is looking good.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Showed Nancy the pic of Henry really a handsome guy you got there Josh. The cradle is coming along nicely.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Boy, a Marines life must have changed since I was in the service. With kids, sports, kids, golf, kids, fishing, kids and having kids. When do you have time for being a Marine?????
Nice looking crib Josh and one fine looking future Marine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking really good Josh, but you're so slow that little Henry has given up and gone to sleep! Marlene (my patient wife) only dreams of catching fish like those, if she did, she'd probably have them stuffed and get me to make a display case.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok guys! I had a day off from work today and got the cradle sanded and the body dry fit to the stand! You've gotta see the little pins I made to lock the dowel in place that the cradle swings on. I'm gonna add a little putty here and there and finish sanding with 220 before the first coat of Watco Dark Walnut Danish Oil. I've got several pictures to upload, so stand by for those later this evening hopefully.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

*Pictures!!!*

Ok, here we go.

1. Uprights ready for some quality belt sander time. I dropped them and gouged them a little earlier.

2. All of the pieces for the stand laid out on the table.

3. The entire thing in pieces.

4. The poor man's sanding block with a piece of cardboard for cushioning under the sandpaper.

5. When you don't have clamps long enough, you improvise.

6. Here's the dry fit today. The background is a quilt for Henry that my wife just finished today. It's draped over a homemade scrolling PVC quilting stand that I made for Christmas several years ago. She's made quite a few quilts on it.

7. From the side. Note the dowels and pins holding the body and stand together. I'm proud of the little pins.

8. Not too big yet! Thank goodness. I should watch his head better my wife tells me. I just say I'm giving him a neck workout.

9. Here's each step of the process for making the little pins that keep the dowels in place. I ripped a piece of the poplar I'm using for the cradle into 3/8" square stock. Then comes the creative part. Flip the belt sander upside down, chuck up a 2" long piece of 3/8" square stock in the hand drill, turn both on, and viola! Then I shortened the square end that was in the chuck and spun it by hand against the turning sander to round it too. The pins are tapered so that they wedge into the 3/16" holes in the ends of the dowels.

I can't find any Danish oil around here, so I'm gonna order some from Woodcraft, I think tomorrow. When that comes in, I hope to be only a few days away from a finished project. Jennifer is working on a cradle pad and sheets and things for it. Hopefully, the last picture to get posted to this thread will be a peaceful, sleeping baby on handmade sheets in his handmade cradle.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Josh, that is one fine looking cradle. And the sleepy little model makes it look even better.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

That is one fine looking cradle Josh. The pins are nice too. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As they say Josh, "necessity is the mother of invention" You deserve to be wagging your tail, a first class job.
I asked my wife if I should start a collection for a new pair of jeans for you but she assured me that is the fashion and they can be bought like that, I just shook my head!


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

HA HA HA HA HA Harry!!!! My wife makes me put on these old "holy" jeans when I work outside as I've ruined too many pairs of decent jeans. I'm sure it is the style and I'm pretty near the age bracket to be buying these things, but as a father with 3 children, I don't seem to understand the latest fashions very well anymore. Thank you for the compliments, gentlemen.

Josh the Marine


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Josh

Very nice job,, it's going to be real nice with the little one in it...you will need to pick a motor that rocks it..I can't tell you how many nights I had my toe on the side of one rocking it.... 


=====


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Josh,

Great job.....almost done, bet you're glad. I think I saw someone in the pics that's going to like the crib.

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Josh

A fine looking cradle, and something that will be in the family for who knows how long. You had a couple of curves as you went,,, but seem to have negotiated them quite well. Henry will be in his glory,,, new cradle, nice new comfy mattress, and some new sheets,,,    

Looking great Josh, super job.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragment guys! I'm glad to be almost done with it. You should see the list of future projects that my wife has for me next. Although listening to you guys, I know I'm in good company there.

Josh the Marine


----------

